# Server gone really slow to repond



## fred974 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi,

A few days ago, our server as started to be really slow to respond to any command on the terminal and our website has gone slow as well.

Looked at the result of `top` and we have no resource issue
	
	



```
last pid: 76411;  load averages:  0.80,  0.69,  0.59                                                                                                                                                                                                   up 0+05:06:13  16:50:37
235 processes: 1 running, 234 sleeping
CPU:  1.3% user,  0.0% nice,  3.4% system,  0.1% interrupt, 95.2% idle
Mem: 1074M Active, 2654M Inact, 3755M Wired, 28K Cache, 39G Free
ARC: 2147M Total, 671M MFU, 1367M MRU, 10M Anon, 26M Header, 73M Other
Swap: 4096M Total, 4096M Free
```
also installing anything has become impossible...For example running 
`pkg install php56 php56-curl php56-dom php56-filter php56-gd php56-hash php56-iconv php56-json php56-mbstring php56-mcrypt php56-mysql php56-opcache php56-openssl php56-pdo php56-phar php56-session php56-simplexml php56-tokenizer php56-xml php56-xsl php56-zip php56-zlib` 
result in the following error: 
	
	



```
Extracting php56-5.6.29:   0%/usr/local/lib/libpkg.so.3: Undefined symbol "utimensat"
```
could anyone please help trouble shoot this issue?


----------



## hukadan (Jan 14, 2017)

utimensat(2) was introduced in FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE. So my guess is that you are still running a previous version of FreeBSD while packages are now built for FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE.


----------

